# My new Betta - Mac =)



## BETTA LUE (Sep 22, 2009)

This is my new Betta crowntail. :BIGcool::BIGcool::BIGcool: What do you think??


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Hello and welcome to FishForum. WOW!!! What a beautiful fish!!! Awesome coloring!


----------



## Lady Ivy (Aug 1, 2009)

Hii n welcome to fishForum. congrats Mac is a handsome one.Hope he bring lots of smiles to ur face.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I like! Very nice, he sort of reminds me of the French flag.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Ooooh beautiful!!!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Another one to the List of Bettas to Steal LOL


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

MrVampire181 said:


> Another one to the List of Bettas to Steal LOL


And how long is this list now?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

IDK a couple hundred bettas.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh, wow. Have fun with that, then! Just stay away from my boys  And girl.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I'm makin a list and checkin it twice LOL


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Santa is a creeper XD


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

codered said:


> santa is a creeper xd


 lol!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

mrvampire181 said:


> i'm makin a list and checkin it twice lol


 
lol!!


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

ROFL! You'd better not shout, you'd better not cry, you'd better watch out im tellin you why mr.vampire is coming to town!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Sooooooooooo pretty (or handsome in this case).

Lucky you


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Eeep. You scare me sometimes Mr V......

Hehe Oh! 1000th post.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Wow! 1000!


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

Maryrox247 said:


> ROFL! You'd better not shout, you'd better not cry, you'd better watch out im tellin you why mr.vampire is coming to town!


 rofl:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

He's absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

wow, he's beautiful!! Congrats!


----------



## InsideTheBurg (Aug 18, 2009)

Wow...is all I can say....Wow


----------



## Rain Drop (Jul 4, 2009)

aw, he makes me happy :3

his eyes are so big! x3


----------

